

Neural Turing Machines by DeepMind [pdf] - cr4zy
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1410.5401.pdf

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=neural+turing+machines#!/story/for...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=neural+turing+machines#!/story/forever/0/neural%20turing%20machines)

